# Are there more services that im not aware of?



## Spinach_Village (Aug 4, 2007)

So I was surfing this forum and found a post referring to "Bountee" which I am planning to check out (I like the T-shirt Colours).

I am aware of the following sites:

CafePress.com
Zazzle.com
Spreadshirt.com
PrintMojo.com
PrintFection.com
Skreened.com
bountee.com

Are there anymore fulfillment services that I am not aware of and could maybe take a look at?


----------



## fightingsaints (Nov 26, 2007)

How about.........

E-shirt.com
artsnow.com
shirtmagic.com
eshirt.net (99 dogs)


----------



## Spinach_Village (Aug 4, 2007)

right on, thanks... I'll have to check those out


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok, I saw this new site Custom t-shirts, t-shirt printing & personalized t-shirts at Wordans from the Spreadshirt forum.

Umm....can Rodney or some other expert advise if they have heard of this "Wordans" company before? Some opinions on them would be great!


----------



## fightingsaints (Nov 26, 2007)

I checked out Wordan's a couple of weeks ago. Here are a few of the basics. They are based out of Montreal. There POD is in beta phase. they use good quality shirts but their bases prices seem higher than other PODs. Their shops are free, but don't have the customization that you find at other PODs.


----------



## Spinach_Village (Aug 4, 2007)

right on, i got to check that wordans out


DNA STYLELAB : DESIGN. NETWORK. ALIGN.

seems cool (not sure whats up.. it says its down for a few weeks)


shirtcity and bountee seem worth checking out too

actually i have been to many links this past weekend, a lot are either contest places or they offer the "custom design" thing... but not really the spreadshirt type of deal


----------

